# Rate your deer hunt experience



## Southern (Oct 19, 2013)

Rate your deer herd status:

#1-1 being bad 10 being great overall.
#2-crowding, 1-10
#3- #1 complaint


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Why can't it be A, B, or C. Why does there have to be another option #2??:mrgreen:


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

My season's only about 2/3rds over and it's been pretty incredible so far 

Still have the rut to look forward to. Jr and I were out today checking cams and stalked up on a few does. No bucks with them though.

Complainers live a miserable life and I run from them.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Muzzleloader hunt:

Rate your deer herd status:

#1- 8 watched my boy get his first deer after being within 60 yards of a dozen different bucks
#2- 3
#3- wish the hunt was back after the rifle hunt

Rifle deer season (wifes hunt)
#1- 6
#2- 8
#3- lots of bucks, lots of chances. No complaints other than lots of hunters, but we hunt smarter and were successful where others were not.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

All my hunts this year have been great, enjoyable experiences. My only complaint was the guys shooting skeet on the opener of the rifle. Its a free country, but that kind of pushes the envelope as far as Im concerned. I love hunting and feel thankful that I get to share these times with my family and friends.-----SS


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Rifle deer, Northern.

1- 7 
2- 10 very crowded, but we have learned how to use this to our advantage. 
3- no complaints, other than the idjits that like to randomly pop rocks in the middle of the day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery deer hunt.-10 the worst hunt I have ever been on.
archery deer hunt for my nephew +10 lots of deer and bucks.different unite 
not many hunter for both unites.

muzzy hunt 
+10 lots of bucks 
no many hunters and we had chance every day.

rifle hunt.+10
seen plenty of deer 
not many hunters
first timers one got his deer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Muzz Hunt

1) I always will rate my hunt as a 10, even if I don't see one animal. The hunt is too much fun not be rated that high.

2) Crowded? Sure there are lots of guys and gals doing just what I am out there. They need the get away just like me. If I don't like hanging around a bunch of folks having fun like me, then I can always take a hike. That's my option, theirs too. Again I rate it in a positive way.

3) Biggest Complaint....The season doesn't last long enough. It comes slowly and is gone in what seems like one day. But still nine days is plenty. I can live with that.

So, my overall rating would have to be 10. One day of the hunt we saw 114 different deer...how can anyone complain about that? Plus on that same day we saw moose, elk, raccoons and a myriad of other wild animals. I'm just happy to be able to get out and visit with nature.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

17 area rifle hunt -10 way too many people! Low low b/d ratios! Worst hunt in the state!

Most other rifle areas in the state I'd rate very low as well. Orange on every ridge and tards looking at you through their scopes. See very low deer and buck numbers. Can never find camping spots unless you treat it like a parade and save a spot weeks in advance. However there are areas just like goofy says that have higher buck doe ratios. Its funny how tolerant you become of others in those areas and how much easier it is to lay off the trigger. Hated option two but I am beginning to like it.

Since I dont buy rifle deer tags for myself in utah I'd rate the archery hunt in the areas I hunt better than 95% le units in the state. Easy tags! Long hunts! Rut hunts! "Inches"! High buck doe ratios and punched tags! Other archery areas I won't rate as high because the buck doe ratios aren't as good BUT they have less people and the deer are easier to plan spot and stalks. Camping is milder and its funner to ride the atv's without getting cold. 

If I was a hard core rifle guy I'd hunt with a muzzy. No hunters low pressure and easy pickings at the best bucks. Muzzy guys are taking some great bucks leaving the rifle guys with sloppy thirds.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Muzzy hunt. Unit 3.

#1-10. Was able to bag my first muzzy buck. Deer were all over the place. Lots of 2 points, and saw around a dozen or more 3 and 4 points. 4 days hunting, tagged out the sunday after opening. Also saw a nice 4x5 bull @ 200 and a monster bull @ 1000 (couldn't tell size but, you just know when they are big)

#2- 2. About 5 vehicles parked in the meadow where everyone heads out to hike a few different valleys. Love the muzzleloader hunt because of things like this:

Opening morning we get up top at the same time as an older gentleman and his boy. I am a little worried because the rush to get out of the vehicle and on the trail. As we all start walking, about 10 yards apart, the gentleman turns around and asks where we are headed so that they don't go the same place. I liked that he asked me, basically inferring that I had first choice. Similar situation happened another day on the hunt, only this time I asked another group of 2 giving them first choice.

Only times I saw people where on ridge tops. Pretty much hunted 2 or 3 canyons with my brother all to ourselves. 

#3- Well, I guess I could complain about the weather. It didn't stop me, as I seem to be one of few confident in the power of in-line's/pellets and how much more moisture resistant they are than the old days. Weather also kept people away. But I got really wet and the deer were a little less active. Lack of pressure kept big ones in designated no shoot areas.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Muzz-my first year hunting muzzleloader, almost no crowds, only saw other hunters in vehicles and twice a guy in a field that I was glassing, only saw 2 bucks in the 5 days I hunted but I am still learning the area. Could have shot either buck but I screwed up the stalk on the first one and the second one was standing behind a sagebrush and I never got a shot. Overall a 9, I'm looking forward to future seasons!

Rifle-didn't have a tag but my father-in-law did, very few hunters where we were and they all stayed on the roads, we shot our buck at 11:30am opening morning, cold but beautiful weather and scenery, best rifle hunt I've been on in years. 9/10 only because I didn't have a tag of my own!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

#1 - 10 this year was awesome! Lots of deer no crowds where I was at. great weather and great company

#2 - 10 Only saw 4 other people. Heard no close shots and only a few distant ones.

#3 - Only complaint was that I had to shoot my buck so far from the main trail. But he was undisturbed until I showed up so that zero's out the complaint.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Southern said:


> Rate your deer herd status:
> 
> #1-1 being bad 10 being great overall.
> #2-crowding, 1-10
> #3- #1 complaint


#1: 10. Best hunt I've been on in a long time. Probably one of the most memorable. I won't be forgetting it any time soon.

#2: Crowding? We did run into another hunter. That kind of sucked. But I certainly wouldn't call that crowding. Never herd another shot fired.

#3: My biggest complaint? my feet hurt. oh, and my sleeping pad went flat. That sucked. Yep -- that's my biggest complaint about this years hunt: my sleeping pad went flat. Can't complain about anything else really.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

We have had idiots on the mountain shooting clay birds during the archery hunt!!


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Southern Unit Archery
Quality- 6
Crowding - 5. Not as many people as before Option 2 but still a lot of people.
Complaint - change the regs to pick a unit including extended. If you want to hunt the extended hunt, apply for that unit as your archery choice. That would lessen some of the burden on the Southern units.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> Southern Unit Archery
> Quality- 6
> Crowding - 5. Not as many people as before Option 2 but still a lot of people.
> Complaint - change the regs to pick a unit including extended. If you want to hunt the extended hunt, apply for that unit as your archery choice. That would lessen some of the burden on the Southern units.


+1 this will also keep the southern guys from coming up durring the rut.

The extended needs to be seperate from timp and alpine and rest of the unit. The way they figure the buck doe ratios its averaging 0 to little bucks with the high buck ratio on the front. This screws the rifle guys that hunt timp and alpine and rest of the unit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> +1 this will also keep the southern guys from coming up durring the rut.
> 
> The extended needs to be seperate from timp and alpine and rest of the unit. The way they figure the buck doe ratios its averaging 0 to little bucks with the high buck ratio on the front. This screws the rifle guys that hunt timp and alpine and rest of the unit.


Yep I agree with this 110%


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The only bad part of my muzzie hunt was the wind blew like crazy the first two days. The rest was great. didn't see alot of people, and saw plenty of deer. Could not find the deer I was after, but happy with the one I ended up with.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> ..change the regs to pick a unit including extended. If you want to hunt the extended hunt, apply for that unit as your archery choice.


what is the purpose behind the extended Wasatch hunt?

Shouldn't that be identified prior to making a change to picking units??


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

#1. 10. I chased around some big desert bucks for 2 days but couldn't get closer than 200 yds (traditional muzzleloader). Finally settled on a forky, which is delicious by the way.

#2. 0. I never saw another human the whole time.

#3. My biggest complaint is that my wife was ready for me to be done after only 2 days... oh, and mosquitoes ate me alive.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The extended hunt is there because property owners don't want rifles shooting near their cabins and near ski resorts. Deer hunters seem to like to shoot signs, buildings ect.

Its a longer hunt cause archers are ineffective at keeping the deer numbers under objective. Winters like 2010 keep the numbers in check. The doe hunts also keep deer in check when winters are not so bad. The dwr has been really good at cutting the doe hunt short when herd is under objective. 

The front was also a way to keep deer out of houses but turned into the dwrs grettest success story. High buck doe ratios, over the counter tags, long seasons and get ready pbh ""inches"".

The front should not be attached to timp like I said. This screws the rifle and muzzy hunters in those areas by averaging buck doe ratios with the front. Timp does not have 18 per 100. It would also keep archers out of other areas like southern utah if they were forced to choose an area. 

I think sense you don't hunt the front pbh you don't have an uducated argument one way or the other in the matter!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think sense you don't hunt the front pbh you don't have an uducated argument one way or the other in the matter!


hook set. fish on.

So, what you're telling me is the extended hunt was put into place because deer herds along the Front are over objective? Also, to minimize damage to private property along the Front?

If that is the case, then why restrict the extended hunt to a "pick your unit" hunt? I would imagine if that were to happen, then many hunters would not put in for that unit, and the purpose of the hunt (reduce deer numbers) would not be met?

the front provides an additional opportunity for hunters while at the same time helps the DWR keep that herd at (or under) objective. Is it not satisfying that right now?

yet again, just another person advocating more hunting restrictions and lost opportunity. I'd be against it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> hook set. fish on.


More like you set the hook into a snag and fought it for an hour screaming fish on. Then looked like a fool when you reeled in a water logged stick!



PBH said:


> So, what you're telling me is the extended hunt was put into place because deer herds along the Front are over objective? Also, to minimize damage to private property along the Front?


Paaaalease! The deer herd on the front is not over objective. This is why I said you have an uneducated stance on the matter. You dont have a clue about the front.



PBH said:


> If that is the case, then why restrict the extended hunt to a "pick your unit" hunt? I would imagine if that were to happen, then many hunters would not put in for that unit, and the purpose of the hunt (reduce deer numbers) would not be met?


Wrong again!! The doe hunts would keep deer numbers down and they can increase the buck tags as well. Since you dont hunt the front you would have no idea how many people would hunt it. Most archery hunters want to avoid the opening day and go south to less pressure. They still come back and hunt the front. Its probably the most popular area for general season hunts in Utah. So again another reason you are uneducated in the matter!



PBH said:


> the front provides an additional opportunity for hunters while at the same time helps the DWR keep that herd at (or under) objective. Is it not satisfying that right now?


It is satisfying that but at the same time screwing the rifle and muzzy and archery guys who prefer to hunt the rest of the non archery only areas connected to the unit. The way they average buck to doe ratios they say timp has 18/100. Its false data because its being averaged with a unit in the 30/100+ range. Are you slow? Mark my words the change will happen because the rest of the unit is getting slammed with hunters and the satisfaction of the hunters as well as the buck to doe ratios is spiraling down the drain!
Another comment it can still satisfy additional opportunity for the guys that select and draw the tag just like any other area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> More like you set the hook into a snag and fought it for an hour screaming fish on. Then looked like a fool when you reeled in a water logged stick!


Hey! Guys! I got a fighter here -- I think this is a good one!



swbuckmaster said:


> Paaaalease! The deer herd on the front is not over objective. This is why I said you have an uneducated stance on the matter. You dont have a clue about the front.


That's why I asked the original question, which you never truly answered. What is the objective of having the extended hunt? Is if for objective control? Opportunity? What is it for?? I would like to be "uducated" like yourself. Please help me understand the reason for the hunt.



swbuckmaster said:


> Most archery hunters want to avoid the opening day and go south to less pressure. They still come back and hunt the front. Its probably the most popular area for general season hunts in Utah. So again another reason you are uneducated in the matter!


Wait. So, most hunters go south, which means they pick a unit other than the Front? Isn't that what i said? If hunters were forced to "pick a unit", wouldn't they continue to head south where there is supposedly less pressure, and give up on the extended opportunity?



swbuckmaster said:


> Are you slow? Mark my words the change will happen because the rest of the unit is getting slammed with hunters and the satisfaction of the hunters as well as the buck to doe ratios is spiraling down the drain!


Hey guys! I don't think this thing realized he was hooked at first. But he just made a good run! He's a good one! Get the camera ready!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> Wait. So, most hunters go south, which means they pick a unit other than the Front? Isn't that what i said? If hunters were forced to "pick a unit", wouldn't they continue to head south where there is supposedly less pressure, and give up on the extended opportunity?


I'd say most hunters don't go south that hunt the front exclusivly. Its packed on opening morning there are loads of dedicated archery front only hunters! However there are some dedicated rifle guys that do hunt with a rifle and other weapons that choose other units and then come to the front after. There could be some archery only guys that pick other areas just to get a tag. This screws some southern guys or northern guys out of tags. Its a loop hole!

What you fool fail to realize is I'm not against anyone hunting the front. You fail to realize my whole original argument! I can't say it any slower for you to understand! Last time! The way it is right now your screwing the rifle muzzy guy on the non archery only area connected to the front!

The front could be its own area and it would fix those problems! You want to hunt it put in for it. Simple enough even you should be able to comprehend it!

You caught a stick! Your don't have a clue when it comes to the front or the rifle area connected to the front. You don't hunt it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> You caught a stick! Your don't have a clue when it comes to the front or the rifle area connected to the front. You don't hunt it!


(this thing is really a head-shaker!)
I don't have to hunt it to understand it.

There will always be loop holes, and people will always abuse them.

The DWR obviously wants to grant additional hunters an opportunity to hunt deer with archery equipment along the Front in certain areas. Why?

The DWR also believes, for whatever reason, that the benefit of allowing those archery hunters that additional opportunity outweighs the loss of those muzzy and rifle hunters that do not get to participate in the additional opportunity (safety concerns?).

I still don't see this as a problem, and would not support a change to a specific tag to remove that additional opportunity (extended archery hunt).

He's starting to tire. I think i might get a chance to drag him up the bank in a minute....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> (this thing is really a head-shaker!)
> The DWR also believes, for whatever reason, that the benefit of allowing those archery hunters that additional opportunity outweighs the loss of those muzzy and rifle hunters that do not get to participate in the additional opportunity (safety concerns?).


Sorry wrong again its just a "glitch" as your obama savior would say in the new system. It will be fixed in the form of loads of tag cuts next year. More tag cuts then were necessary if it would have been done right in the first place. Cant forsee the future though.

No the ones that will be hurt will be the muzzy, rifle guys. Guess what the loads of tag cuts won't hurt me hunting my archery only area on the front! Ill still get my tag! I can get it with my first choice or last choice. Ill still be packing a bow and eating venison when its all said and done.

Your still not up to par on the argument. Im actually embarrassed for you!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

So, what's your gripe again? You're getting a tag, you're going to get your deer, you're going to hunt the area you want. But you still don't like it, because........oh, that's right: because other hunters will be joining you.

I applaud you. Your an archery guy that's out sticking up for the muzzy and rifle guys. That's awesome. I'm not sure why they aren't doing it for themselves -- but you're going to bat for them. I'll give you credit for that.



just about got him to shore. Get that camera ready.

errrr.....well....maybe not. Looks like it's just a sucker after all. doh! it swallowed my hook.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The extended hunts are all about reducing deer numbers, near urban areas. Being near urban areas is a big part of making them archery hunts. And population reduction is the reason why does are fair game. The only reason there was any buck/doe differentials of the extended hunts, was because of deer counts, specifically the timing of, winter ranges, and which units were included in the counts. I know, I raised the question about does with the DWR several times over the last few years. The extended hunts are about population control, that is why they are structured the way they are.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was an awesome hunt....the Monroe was spectacular. Spikes everywhere, both deer and elk. We shot a ton of them....think we thinned the herd pretty good. Left enough so that there will be just enough spikes left for all the road Hunters next year too. The Gut pile hunt down there for spikes only should be wildly successful.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

As for the hunt, I only have 4 days in on the rifle hunt, and I may not be done until the end of November, so its a little early to rate anything yet. If not for the clear skies, and such a bright moon, things could have been better so far. The deer seem to be moving pretty good distances at night, and there has not really been a good dusk or dawn period because of this. Other than two horsemen riding within feet of my bivouac opening morning, not too bad so far.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Archery buck unit 1 (box elder)
#1 6. Lot less deer than other years, and not a lot of big bucks. Mostly just little 2x2's and spikes, and the 2x1 I got. MMMMM!! tasty8)

#2 Not sure how to rate this; whether it means 10 as "oh good, lots of other people enjoying the outdoors" or as 1, "oh crap there's too many dang yahoos out and about in my "secret" spot.) BUT I only saw several other hunters the entire season and they never bothered me. Only saw them on the roads.

#3 No complaints. Was a good hunt and I enjoyed every second.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> So, what's your gripe again? You're getting a tag, you're going to get your deer, you're going to hunt the area you want. But you still don't like it, because........oh, that's right: because other hunters will be joining you. I applaud you. Your an archery guy that's out sticking up for the muzzy and rifle guys. That's awesome. I'm not sure why they aren't doing it for themselves -- but you're going to bat for them. I'll give you credit for that.
> (


Wrong agian! You need to quit making ASSumptions! It aint about me. My kids, family, and friends like to hunt timp/alpine area with rifles and muzzys. We/they have hunted it for as long as I can remember. Heck ive even seen comments from guys saying the same thing as I about the problem I have brought up.

Packout commented that there are 1500 more hunters then there ever were in that area. He hunts it and sees whats happened to it. Maybe he will adapt like my family did and go elsewhere to other units. Maybe he will ride it down the drain who knows.

You can spin this how every you want trying to pin it on me, my beliefs, the size of bucks I hunt or what ever I want. The fact is its not about me! I dont hunt the area getting screwed! I dont hunt with a rifle! I dont hunt with a muzzy!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I dont hunt the area getting screwed! I dont hunt with a rifle! I dont hunt with a muzzy!





swbuckmaster said:


> I think sense you don't hunt the front pbh you don't have an uducated argument one way or the other in the matter!


dang sucker just took off again!! That's what I love about Utah suckers -- they put up a stubborn fight!!

I'm not spinning it all. I'm trying to understand your logic -- and it's making me dizzy.

somebody get me a net -- I might need it with this one!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Wrong agian! You need to quit making ASSumptions! It aint about me. My kids, family, and friends like to hunt timp/alpine area with rifles and muzzys. We/they have hunted it for as long as I can remember. Heck ive even seen comments from guys saying the same thing as I about the problem I have brought up.
> 
> Packout commented that there are 1500 more hunters then there ever were in that area. He hunts it and sees whats happened to it. Maybe he will adapt like my family did and go elsewhere to other units. Maybe he will ride it down the drain who knows.
> 
> You can spin this how every you want trying to pin it on me, my beliefs, the size of bucks I hunt or what ever I want. The fact is its not about me! I dont hunt the area getting screwed! I dont hunt with a rifle! I dont hunt with a muzzy!


I too completely agree with you in this unit. Separate the two. PBH and one eye can stay in the 435 And ruin their mountains like Monroe.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey -- guys! Hurry -- there's another one following the one I've got hooked. Toss your bait out and let's see if we can hook it too!




With my dedicated tag, couldn't I come join the fun on the extended archery hunt?? So, the 801 has an extended unit being ruined by other 801's with tags in the 435. But it's the mountains in the 435 that are already ruined, and yet the 801's want to hunt the 435's during their normal hunt, but go back to the 801 for the extended. And the two of you want to end that? Did I get that straight? And make an 801 with no chance of another 801 hunting both an 801 and a 435 -- and the 435's can just stay in the 435 so as to not annoy the 801's? Sounds good to me, actually. I'm in. You both have my full support at this point.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> With my dedicated tag, couldn't I come join the fun on the extended archery hunt??


yes you can whats stopping you? You will have to put on your big boy boots!
I could also care less if you do!:shock: It wont hurt anything! :mrgreen:It wont hurt the inches on the front!:mrgreen: It will only put money in the 801 pocket books in the form of fuel and groceries.:mrgreen: You wont tag!*()*Thats the thing about archery only areas its dang near impossible hunting bucks with pressure with a bow!

Maybe ill get an archery tag on the southern unit next year and eat it so guys like yourself get the bone.-oooo- I could care less If I hunt the opener cause I want a hard horn buck next year and can always hunt the front.-/|\\- Heck maybe ill go dedicated and do the beaver area. Id love to come show you how to shoot a big buck with a rifle or muzzy on that unit.-8/- Id love to come down there and show you how to catch big brookies.-|\\O- If I fail which I wont I could always come back to home and get my tag filled! -BaHa!-It aint about me Ha Ha

So back on topic with the op post
Im as happy as a clam about the Wasatch front my area is the shiz!

You and old one 1-eye have been sniffing way to many bike seats:shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> yes you can whats stopping you? You will have to put on your big boy boots!
> I could also care less if you do!:shock: It wont hurt anything! :mrgreen:It wont hurt the inches on the front!:mrgreen: It will only put money in the 801 pocket books in the form of fuel and groceries.:mrgreen: You wont tag!*()*Thats the thing about archery only areas its dang near impossible hunting bucks with pressure with a bow!
> 
> Maybe ill get an archery tag on the southern unit next year and eat it so guys like yourself get the bone.-oooo- I could care less If I hunt the opener cause I want a hard horn buck next year and can always hunt the front.-/|\\- Heck maybe ill go dedicated and do the beaver area. Id love to come show you how to shoot a big buck with a rifle or muzzy on that unit.-8/- Id love to come down there and show you how to catch big brookies.-|\\O- If I fail which I wont I could always come back to home and get my tag filled! -BaHa!-It aint about me Ha Ha
> ...


One eye/ southern. ^^^^^couldnt agree more.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Maybe ill get an archery tag on the southern unit next year


I think that sounds like a great idea! Get yourself a Boulder tag. Then come hunt with us. I'll provide the food, and save you a spot in the tent (unless you prefer to sleep outside, or in your own tent). I think that would be a lot of fun. We might not kill anything (maybe you will?), but that's not the important part for me. Spending quality time in the woods with good friends and family makes the hunt for me -- nothing to do with inches.

So, there you go. The invite has been given. Come on down and maybe, if you're lucky, I'll show you how to catch fish -- trolling!

Thanks for the fishing trip guys. I had fun. I hope you did too.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> I think that sounds like a great idea! Get yourself a Boulder tag. Then come hunt with us. I'll provide the food, and save you a spot in the tent (unless you prefer to sleep outside, or in your own tent). I think that would be a lot of fun. We might not kill anything (maybe you will?), but that's not the important part for me. Spending quality time in the woods with good friends and family makes the hunt for me -- nothing to do with inches.
> 
> So, there you go. The invite has been given. Come on down and maybe, if you're lucky, I'll show you how to catch fish -- trolling!
> 
> Thanks for the fishing trip guys. I had fun. I hope you did too.


I've had better. But we all have our off days


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It was another great bowhunt for me down home on the Sanpitch. 42 years and still at it, but I'm in one helluva slump right now. If something doesn't come together on the extended hunt, it'll be 3 years without punching a tag.

No crowding. But I stalked a good buck one morning and just when I was ready to shoot, another hunter shot him. Neither of us had any clue the other was even there. Never had something like that happen before. Thinking back, two hunters coming in from opposite directions is probably why the buck held tight. Anyway, turned out that it was the guy's first buck after 7 years of hunting with a bow. So it was all good. Made a new friend that morning, too.

Best observation I can add to this thread is that I was happy to again experience some consideration, mutual respect and sportsmanship between hunters. I was afraid it had been forgotten.

I was riding up from the bottom of a canyon on a step and narrow ATV trail when wouldn't you know it, I bumped into another guy heading down. Knowing that trail very well, I knew it was quicker and easier for me to be the one to back it up. When we got to a spot wide enough to pass, the other guy thanked me, adding, "My boys and their kids are pushing the timber down from the top. I can't cover both sides down here. You want to join us for a bit and cover the other side?"

Nothing came out of that effort, but it made my day and sure put a smile on my face.

Back home, I read bits of a long thread on here about a petty melodrama between hunters that happened on the same unit. So the contrast got me thinking. Maybe we tend to find what we're looking for on the mountain, even if it isn't big game. So my lesson learned is to look for the best in my fellow hunters.

Now, there is one particular buck that I'd like to meet up with again real soon. I think he'll survive the rifle hunt - he's a wily beast. Sure would be a nice way to end my slump.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Southern said:


> Rate your deer herd status:
> 
> #1-1 being bad 10 being great overall.
> #2-crowding, 1-10
> #3- #1 complaint


1. 9. Just got back earlier today. Had a great hunt. Saw lots of deer, plenty of bucks, (mostly small) and plenty of does with well fed fawns. Total deer count was outstanding, considering it was bluebird weather well after opening day. Both of us filled our tags.

2. 9. We saw very few hunters on the mountain. Far fewer than we traditionally have seen. I don't think anyone even went on the mountain this morning.

3. Simple. Due to situations out of my control, I could only hunt for 2 days. :-( But we were successful and I even got some fishing in.8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Lots of GOOD/POSSITIVE reports !
( and one interiesting fishing trip.... )

I'm thinking the 4 BEST days are just about to start....

But so far it's pretty much a 10 :!:
And I'm crediting opt 2 for that, I'm just love'in the smaller crowds were I'm at...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hunted a unit with low buck to doe ratios and saw more bucks this year then I have since 2007. I passed on 6 bucks before I got the one I did. I rate my hunt a 10 this year. Oh I agree with with the last few days being the best. The buck I shot last night was hot on the does and his mind was elsewhere.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Lots of GOOD/POSSITIVE reports !
> ( and one interiesting fishing trip.... )
> 
> I'm thinking the 4 BEST days are just about to start....
> ...


We were talking about this a bit around the campfire. It does seem to me that some units (like where we hunt) with option 2 have been "undertagged" and have a lot less pressure than they did. This has seemingly resulted in some units that may almost be considered "LE light" due to the lower pressure. Conversely, some units seem to be "overallocated" and then we hear the complaining about crowds and poor hunting. I would imagine that the DWR and Wildlife board will have to look at adjustments in the future. Perhaps that will be the next issue we'll make 20 page threads about. 

Option 2 has nothing to do with the increased *doe *counts and the numerous fat, healthy fawns they have with them that I saw on this years hunt.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

#1- 10, hard to complain about getting out and away with the family, even harder when your killing deer.

#2- 10, sheet load of people out there, more so than usual, even the areas you have to go a LONG ways to get away were packed. 

#3- all the people whining there are no deer. Get out and find em, they're out there, just check out the pics coming in.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Southern said:


> Rate your deer herd status:
> 
> #1-1 being bad 10 being great overall.
> #2-crowding, 1-10
> #3- #1 complaint


#1 - 8. Saw plenty of deer, had opportunities for each of the 3 youth hunters I guided to harvest deer. One of them a whopper 4 point

#2 crowding. 7. Plenty of hunters on the road, but only saw 5 in the field. Part of that is we went the second half of the hunt, and other part is that we got out of the truck and covered a lot of ground to get where we were hunting.

#3. #1 complaint. When the guide tells you it's 330 yards, but with the steep angle to treat it like a 200 yard shot, he knows what he's talking about. I don't care what the box of ammo says, that trajectory is for a horizontal shot, it's not going to be 7.6" low. Now you're going to be haunted by the image of a 30" wide buck trotting over the ridgeline after having presented you with the shot of a lifetime... lol poor kid.

On a postive note, while that shot will probably haunt him forever, if he would have got that big of a buck on his first rifle deer hunt he would have been ruined for life. :grin:


----------

